

Beer prices could go up under FDA rule that angers farmers, brewers - pwg
http://www.oregonlive.com/health/index.ssf/2014/04/fda_rule_would_increase_cost_o.html#incart_river

======
freqn
The FDA must be drunk on it's own stale ale. This nonsense is what happens
once you flush common sense & democracy down the toilet.

